# Harvey's Adult Color Guessing Game



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ear colour is a good indicator. Below, photos of Duster at 8 weeks old and at 15 months old. He became colour of his baby ears.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

His ears are likely the best indicator.

Here is my Pippin at 8 Weeks and now.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer at 8 weeks and Kaizer a couple days ago.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Color of the ears, as others have said, will be close to coat when adult. Really pretty puppy!


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

My puppy was a very similar color to your Harvey. I remember how difficult it was to wait those last two weeks!  I don't blame you for being obsessed.

Here is my girl at 8 weeks and now at 14 months. People frequently comment on how light her coloring is.


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

InTruman 8 weeks vs truman now! For some reason don't have any good pics showing his true color but he's super dark!


----------



## Rlmitchell72 (Apr 2, 2017)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! Those ears as a puppy look so similar to Harvey! Perhaps he'll be a similar color. I won't mind one bit!


----------



## Rlmitchell72 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow! kaiser looks pretty dark. Gorgeous!!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Just to echo everyone on here, ears are a great predictor of color! Here's our Colt at 10 weeks and 10 months (on the right).


----------



## Rfinchy (Apr 13, 2017)

I have the same excitement and obsession. We are taking him home next week! 

However, I am not sure what colour he will be because his body and his ears are cream in colour but around his muzzle he's got darker/redish colour. I've never seen that in a GR before. Any idea what he will look like in the future?


----------



## mmolleur (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's my boy, Marley, in his litter at about 6 weeks and with his sister on their 1st birthday. I just up loaded to another "color" thread.


----------

